# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi gì đây các bác

## dqua99

máy tính em đang bị lỗi này mong các bác giúp đỡ
relevant-knowledge has stopped working

----------


## maruco

bạn hỏi sai nơi rồi. mình sẽ move vào box thích hợp là hỏi - đáp về lỗi windows
trường hợp của bạn, bạn vui lòng cung cấp thêm thông tin về phiên bản windows bạn đang xài,...
nếu được cho mình luôn cái hình của lỗi đó để mình dễ hình dung nhé.

----------


## Ricky1990

cái này trong program nó có, bạn vào gỡ cái tên phần mềm như vậy ra là hết nhé

----------

